# Überlagern, Überladen, Überschreiben von Methoden



## Redfrettchen (17. Mrz 2006)

Hi,
ich komm immer mit den Begriffen Überlagern, Überladen und Überschreiben durcheinander. Wann sagt man was im Bezug auf Methoden (oder vllt gar nicht im Bezug auf Methoden)?


----------



## Beni (17. Mrz 2006)

überladen

überschreiben: In einer Unterklasse eine Methode der Oberklasse neu implementieren (ihr Verhalten ändern indem eine Methode "ausgetauscht" wird).

überlagern: Weiss auchnicht, in welchem Zusammenhang das benutzt wird.


----------

